# Actionbow



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

A friend just gave me a fiberglass recruve, made by Actionbow Hasting, Michigan. It has the numbers 9-58, #46 below the leather grip. Dose anyone have a idea how old this bow is, and its worth. I would be willing to trade it for a 07 or 08 Hoyt Proelite Ha, Ha,


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

I've had several and keep one for a boat or a truck bow. They are hard hitting and sweet shooting... good users, and can be shot lefty or righty. I think they may date from the late 1950s, maybe early 60s. They don't bring high prices, maybe $75 for a nice one. - lbg


----------

